# Our upcoming trip to NY



## LynnW (May 4, 2014)

We are going to NY on June 14 and staying 6 nights at the Hilton Club. I just want to mention that on our first trip to NY we did all the touristy things but didn't really get to experience the city. We barely had time to see a little of Central Park. This trip we want to see more of the city. I bookmarked a page from tripadvisor which gives a lot of info on using the subway system which we will have to study. I know I will have a lot of questions and here are a few.

What is the best way to get to the Hilton Club with luggage from EMR?
Not interested in high price restaurants so will be looking for reasonably priced places to eat close to the Hilton and also in Chinatown, Little Italy, Greenwich Village and Brooklyn.

We will be going to JFK to pick up a car for our trip to the Berkshires and CT as we are flying out of there to go home. What is the best way to get to JFK from the Hilton?

I'm sure I'll think of more later so any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!

Lynn


----------



## bjones9942 (May 4, 2014)

Did you mean EWR - Newark?  The *best* way into Manhattan would be by private transportation.  Second would be taxi.  Third would be train.  Fourth would be bus.  In my opinion 

In Chinatown, have the xiao long bao at Joe's Shanghai.  Katz's Deli is down by the village - good chopped liver sandwiches.  In Brooklyn go to Christina's (on Manhattan Ave. Take the G train to Greenpoint.) and eat kielbasa (try the polish platter) and a bowl of white borscht if you go on a day they have it.  Don't forget Indian.  Check the available selections on Yelp, as there are many good ones.

My favorite way to get to JFK is to take the F train.  If you do it, make sure you get an F train that says it goes to the airport


----------



## Rent_Share (May 4, 2014)

Assume you meant Newark

eWr not eMr

http://www.usatoday.com/story/today...t-airtrain-connection-out-until-july/8553693/

There are two choices of trains that will take you to Penn Station.

I am assuming the timeshare is in the Times Square Hilton

Google Maps shows the walking portion 108 feet
https://www.google.com/maps/dir/133...!1d-74.174462!2d40.689531!3e3!6m3!1i0!2i0!3i0

 We took a car back arranged by the concierge at the Waldorf,


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 4, 2014)

The Hilton Club is about a mile from Penn Station (Madison Square Garden area) - which is the TNJ train from Newark Airport to NYC.

I have taken that train several times - both when I have stayed at Manhattan Club and Hilton Club .. plus several day trips in recent years.

Depending on the time of day you will be arriving into Newark, your physical shape and HOW much luggage you are handling -- will influence your choices.

During rush hour, the train (to the city) and a cab (to HC) would be your BEST CHOICES if in good physical shape. Both the commuter train and the cab requires you to lug and traverse steps & uneven surfaces. During rush hours, the traffic into the city is HORRIBLE and cab service would be based on both TIME & DISTANCE plus bridge/tunnel tolls. Expect the trains during rush hour to be standing room ONLY. Grand Central Station is a trip -- be brave -- you are in commuter whirlpoor -- NYC is the city which never sleeps.

After you master the subway (without luggage), I would have no problem taking a subway towards the area of the Hilton Club *(which is NOT on Times Square) - closer to Hilton HGVC on 57th Street (about 1/2 block difference).* A mile from Grand Central Station...


----------



## LynnW (May 4, 2014)

Sorry about the error. Yes it is Newark. Looks like the best option would be a taxi. We are not arriving during rush hour but at 7:30PM. Don't feel like dragging our bags that far. I guess a taxi would also be the best for getting to JFK. Someone mentioned the super shuttle earlier. How far from the Hilton club would it stop and would it be difficult with luggage? We will each have a med size suitcase and a carry on all with wheels.

Lynn


----------



## Rent_Share (May 4, 2014)

Eventually it  will stop at the Hilton Club, you might be the first or the fourth stop.

 Supper shuttle trips to the airport tend to follow a linear path, Out of the airport, not so much.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 4, 2014)

7:30PM is a fine time to arrive in Newark, NJ ... still light enough for you to see some of the city and enough after of the rush hour.

Figure out WHERE you are going to eat for your first night - sure you will find  much better than airline food.  

NYC is a city that never sleeps.


----------



## Luvtoride (May 4, 2014)

*NYC transit restaurants etc*



LynnW said:


> We are going to NY on June 14 and staying 6 nights at the Hilton Club. I just want to mention that on our first trip to NY we did all the touristy things but didn't really get to experience the city. We barely had time to see a little of Central Park. This trip we want to see more of the city. I bookmarked a page from tripadvisor which gives a lot of info on using the subway system which we will have to study. I know I will have a lot of questions and here are a few.
> 
> What is the best way to get to the Hilton Club with luggage from EMR?
> Not interested in high price restaurants so will be looking for reasonably priced places to eat close to the Hilton and also in Chinatown, Little Italy, Greenwich Village and Brooklyn.
> ...



Hi Lynn,  you will have a great time in NYC in June.  I live in NJ and commute (by car) to my office in NYC every day. I'm just a few blocks away from the Hilton Club.  It's a great location with easy access to many subways and close walks to many other places...including Central Park which you should plan to spend time walking through this trip.  

If you don't want to incur the cost of a taxi from Newark I would recommend the airport express bus from Newark to Grand Central Terminal and then a short cab ride from there to the Hilton.  The fare is about $20 per person and it doesn't make any other stops and will most likely pick you up at Terminal B, which I presume you will be arriving at for international arrivals coming from Canada.  

Why are you going to JFK to rent a car?  There are car rental places in NYC or even in Westchester, an easy train ride from NYC and much closer to where you are heading to the Berkshires and Ct.  

Restaurants are abundant around the area you are staying in.  Try Carnegie Deli right up the street from you on 7th Ave.  A NY Classic... But cash only.
Here's a hidden gem just a couple blocks away from you.  The Plaza Hotel has a great food court!  Enter on the 58th St. Entrance to the Plaza and take the escalator down to the food court.  Bakeries, sushi, Lukes lobster and Tod English food hall among others down there.  Not your standard mall food court for sure, but great choices and not too expensive compared to other restaurants.

If you have more specific questions fell free to PM me.  Have a great trip.  
Brian


----------



## JohnPaul (May 6, 2014)

*Car Service*

Another good option (especially if there are several of you) is a car service such as Carmel Car Service.  We have used them a number of times to JFK and La Guardia.  Door to door and I would think comparable to a taxi.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 7, 2014)

Lynn:  Go to www.chowhound.com and post your question re food and price on the New York City forum.   It is a must for me wherever we travel.  DH will look at me as we are sitting in a restaurant in another city and say "chowhound"?
I rely on them in my area (the Ft. Lauderdale-Miami board) as well.


----------



## silverfox82 (May 7, 2014)

To get to the rental car area at JFK from Times Square get the A train @ 42nd street (8th ave) and take the Rockaway train. Get off at the Howard Beach stop and get the JFK airtrain to Federal circle (2 stops)easy!


----------



## LynnW (May 8, 2014)

lvhmbh said:


> Lynn:  Go to www.chowhound.com and post your question re food and price on the New York City forum.   It is a must for me wherever we travel.  DH will look at me as we are sitting in a restaurant in another city and say "chowhound"?
> I rely on them in my area (the Ft. Lauderdale-Miami board) as well.



I had never heard of this website. Will check it out for sure.

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (May 8, 2014)

silverfox82 said:


> To get to the rental car area at JFK from Times Square get the A train @ 42nd street (8th ave) and take the Rockaway train. Get off at the Howard Beach stop and get the JFK airtrain to Federal circle (2 stops)easy!



With our luggage we may just pick up a car in the city and drop it at JFK when we fly home. 

Lynn


----------



## bjones9942 (May 8, 2014)

I just noticed my ageing brain said to take the 'F' train to the airport.  It's the 'A' train (unless they've jumbled up the routes again).  Honestly, you just can't take me out in public any more!


----------



## mbh (May 8, 2014)

*Transportation*

As a native New Yorker who has done this many times, I offer the advice below;
Newark to Manhattan - Expensive- Taxi $100 (including tip and tolls). Moderate - bus to Grand Central and then cab ($16 per person on the bus and $20 cab ride). Inexpensive - does not exist.

Manhattan to JFK - Expensive -Taxi (around $80 including tip and tolls). Moderate -Super Shuttle Van ($20 per person). Inexpensive- Subway. F train to 71st St Continental stop- change for E train (same platform) to JFK stop- transfer to Air Train to terminal ($2.50 per person- not recommended with luggage.)


----------



## bjones9942 (May 8, 2014)

Here's a helpful little link to the MTA's subway map.  You can click on individual lines to get more info!  (With the A train, you only have the one transfer to the Air Train).

MTA Subway Map


----------



## LynnW (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. It sounds like the express bus would be a good option but is there somewhere we can get off and get a taxi without dragging bags up and down stairs? Also if we rent a car in the city where would the closest place be to pick it up? Would probably be better than taking a taxi to JFK as long as we could drop it there when we fly home.

Lynn


----------



## lvhmbh (May 10, 2014)

Actually it wouldn't be!  I lived in Manhattan for 8 years (the Village) and always took a taxi to the airport.  Last time we were there we booked a car.


----------



## SMHarman (May 10, 2014)

Lynn. It is said that you don't own a car in NYC. The car own you. This is not a driving city and renting a car to JFK will only get you to the rental drop not the check in counter. 
Subway, bus, bluvan taxi. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnW (May 10, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Lynn. It is said that you don't own a car in NYC. The car own you. This is not a driving city and renting a car to JFK will only get you to the rental drop not the check in counter.
> Subway, bus, bluvan taxi.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk



We are renting the car to drive to the Berkshires for four days and then to CT.  From there we are driving to JFK to fly home. We have driven into NY before and parked while we visited and then driven out. We will be leaving on a Sat so there should be less traffic in the morning. I just thought picking up the car in the city would save the cost of getting to JFK and heading out from there.

Lynn


----------



## lvhmbh (May 12, 2014)

Oh, well that's different then!


----------



## SMHarman (May 12, 2014)

LynnW said:


> We are renting the car to drive to the Berkshires for four days and then to CT.  From there we are driving to JFK to fly home. We have driven into NY before and parked while we visited and then driven out. We will be leaving on a Sat so there should be less traffic in the morning. I just thought picking up the car in the city would save the cost of getting to JFK and heading out from there.
> 
> Lynn



If you are traveling light consider metro North to Stamford and picking the car up there. It will likely save you $$$ in rental fees. Should be able to one way that to JFK. 
The rental is in the station at Stamford so easy. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnW (May 12, 2014)

I think I'm getting more confused. As I mentioned we will each have a medium size suitcase and a carry on which all have wheels. I don't think I can handle trying to take the metro with all the stairs. The bus from the Newark would work if we could get off and get a taxi easily. Couldn't we take a taxi from the Hilton to a rental car location in the city?  How hard would it be to take the metro to Stamford with our bags?

Lynn


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 12, 2014)

Trains - Amtrak (rail lines throughout USA) and Transit of New Jersey (TNJ) (commuter rail mainly in northern New Jersey - a state of NJ adventure).

Subways - New York City lines (many different routes). 

Don't know what trains run to/from CT -- a state I am not real familiar with.

The entire subway and train system has been upgrade to ADA - American Disabled Act - a law saying a public access must be made to accommodate the disabled - almost all train stations have elevators and/or moving stairs. Most buses kneel. 

You might have to walk further to get to the moving steps or elevator, but they are there. When I have stayed at the NYC timeshares, I just hustle myself on the TNJ and then onto the correct subway train. I have grey hair and travel many times by myself. As suggested in a prior post, I would take the cab from Grand Central Station to The Hilton Club.

And contrary to many jokes made about people who live in NJ, most are VERY HELPFUL to a confused traveler when asked "Is this the way to NYC?" and "where do I buy a ticket to get to NYC?" and "when is the next train to NYC?"

And the last and ONLY stop in NYC for the TNJ trains is Madison Square Gardens/Grand Central Station.


----------



## SMHarman (May 12, 2014)

LynnW said:


> I think I'm getting more confused. As I mentioned we will each have a medium size suitcase and a carry on which all have wheels. I don't think I can handle trying to take the metro with all the stairs. The bus from the Newark would work if we could get off and get a taxi easily. Couldn't we take a taxi from the Hilton to a rental car location in the city?  How hard would it be to take the metro to Stamford with our bags?
> 
> Lynn



I just went back to read the OP.  OK, I see you have rented a car from JFK to then drive out to the Berkshires.  If you pull up a map you will see where I am trying to redirect there.

Your first taking some form of public transport South East away from your destination to get a car and then drive North through Brooklyn and Queens over likely the Whitestone into NY near the CT border to head up to the Berkshires.  That will be a stressfull day with not much achieved apart from travelling in circles.

I imagine you are renting a car at JFK as it is cheaper than renting in midtown.  Any $ savings of not traveling to JFK will be erased by the huge cost of renting a car in NYC.  Supply is nearly always outstripped by demand.

My alternative is to take a taxi or crosstown bus or S train or 7 train from Times Sq (elevator access) to Grand Central (elevator access) and get a Metro North train out to Stamford (also Elevators etc) which is 50 m NE of NYC and in the direction of the Berkshires.  Then pick up a rental car from Stamford.  Hertz and Avis are in the station.  Car rental in Stamford is silly cheap compared to NYC, then carry on your journey North to the Berkshires.

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...iIZcSnd7tfkfGbniTEcqcw-5iIZcQ&mra=ls&t=m&z=11

I may still have your travel plans all mixed up but that was what I was getting from the OP etc.


----------



## LynnW (May 12, 2014)

Thanks this makes more sense now that I know that there are elevators available. No problem pulling the bags I was just worried about stairs. We have not booked a car yet so I will check out picking it up in Stamford. Taking the train looks like a good option.

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (May 13, 2014)

I forgot to ask. Do you have to reserve the train to Stamford ahead of time? We will be leaving on a Sat morning.

Lynn


----------



## GrayFal (May 13, 2014)

LynnW said:


> I forgot to ask. Do you have to reserve the train to Stamford ahead of time? We will be leaving on a Sat morning.
> 
> Lynn


No, but if you want you can buy your ticket ahead of time if you like - but really not necessary - just buy your ticket in the station before you board the train.

http://as0.mta.info/mnr/schedules/sched_form.cfm

If bold letter appears in Note column, click on it for details.
Departs 
GRAND CENTRAL	Notes	Arrives
STAMFORD	Notes	Travel Time
In Minutes	Transfer(s)	Fares
6:37 AM		 7:47 AM		70	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
7:04 AM		 7:53 AM		49	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
7:07 AM		 8:17 AM		70	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
7:37 AM		 8:47 AM		70	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
8:04 AM		 8:53 AM		49	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
8:07 AM		 9:17 AM		70	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
8:37 AM		 9:47 AM		70	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
9:04 AM		 9:51 AM		47	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
9:07 AM		 10:17 AM		70	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
9:37 AM		 10:47 AM		70	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
10:04 AM		 10:51 AM		47	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
10:07 AM		 11:17 AM		70	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
10:37 AM		 11:47 AM		70	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
11:04 AM		 11:51 AM		47	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
11:07 AM		 12:17 PM		70	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK
11:37 AM		 12:48 PM		71	THROUGH TRAIN	OFF PEAK


Off Peak fare is $10.75 in station, $17.00 on the train…be sure to take a train that is only "47-49" minutes.


----------



## SMHarman (May 13, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> No, but if you want you can buy your ticket ahead of time if you like - but really not necessary - just buy your ticket in the station before you board the train.
> 
> http://as0.mta.info/mnr/schedules/sched_form.cfm
> 
> ...


That's only kinda true on a Saturday.  See if you got there at say 7.07 but waited for the 49 min train you would not be there until 8:53 which is 40m later than getting the 7.07.  Weekdays taking the express is a benefit.  Weekends just get the first train.

Thanks for making this post, I love tag team responses like this


----------



## GrayFal (May 13, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> That's only kinda true on a Saturday.  See if you got there at say 7.07 but waited for the 49 min train you would not be there until 8:53 which is 40m later than getting the 7.07.  Weekdays taking the express is a benefit.  Weekends just get the first train.
> 
> Thanks for making this post, I love tag team responses like this


They are traveling on a Saturday....
My point about the time was to plan on getting the train that only takes 49 minutes...no need to arrive until 20 minutes before the train you want to get.


----------



## SMHarman (May 13, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> They are traveling on a Saturday....
> My point about the time was to plan on getting the train that only takes 49 minutes...no need to arrive until 20 minutes before the train you want to get.



I know, but on a weekday the schedule works more efficiently so you can let the local roll past and pickup the express a few minutes later and arrive at about the sametime with less stops and starts and a quieter more comfortable ride.  Not worth doing that on a weekend the service is not frequent enough to get that benefit.


----------



## LynnW (May 13, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> No, but if you want you can buy your ticket ahead of time if you like - but really not necessary - just buy your ticket in the station before you board the train.
> 
> http://as0.mta.info/mnr/schedules/sched_form.cfm
> 
> ...



Thanks Pat

I don't know what I was thinking when I said it was Sat  We are actually leaving on Fri. I guess we are so used to staying for a week that I forgot it was only 6 nights. Will have lots of time to buy the tickets ahead of time and will not try and go during rush hour. 

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (Jun 1, 2014)

Well we now have decided to take the train to Stamford and have booked a car. It has $300 cheaper than picking it up in the city! Will probably try the express bus and taxi to get to the Hilton. Since we are arriving fairly late we will be looking for someplace close to eat where you don't need a reservation. Is there any reasonably priced pubs or Italian places that we could walk to?

Also for anyone who has stayed at the Hilton Club what type of appetizers do they serve in the evening? 

Lynn


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 1, 2014)

9th ave is affectionately known as restaurant row. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 1, 2014)

When I stayed there several years ago ... 

Evening: beer and wine; canned soda, cheeses & crackers, fruit, some regular hot stuff (pigs in a blanket, maybe the small meatballs) (hot stuff went quickly) .... all I remember was I really was NOT hungry enough to care about dinner til way later. 

The evening Happy Hour was well attended and a decent mixer for people meeting. My brother (a lawyer & Princeton grad) was very surprised - esp the evening where our friendly table group was discussing Impressionist painting & various national art museums. I loved it - the ONE topic I have read up on over the years (he was stunned that I knew anything much less be listen to by these matrons of art).

And I never went out to get breakfast --- 2 hot trays plus cereal, fruit, muffins, bagels, 2 juices, coffee and teas, jelly and cream cheese ....


----------



## LynnW (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks Linda it sounds good.

Lynn


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 2, 2014)

You are leaving the day I arrive.   I stay at the Hilton Club nearly every year.  This will be my 4th year in a row.  

I like the HC for 3 reasons, location, breakfast and happy hour.  It really cuts down on our need to eat out every single meal.  

I have an annual theater trip with my niece.  All we do is shows.  She is a theater and English major and produces and directs a lot of shows.  She is in heaven for a week.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 2, 2014)

LynnW said:


> Thanks Linda it sounds good.
> 
> Lynn



Posted OY but Super Shuttle is having a 10% off sale. Discount code is RIDES thru 8/31/14


----------



## Luvtoride (Jun 2, 2014)

*Dinner on night you arrive*



LynnW said:


> Well we now have decided to take the train to Stamford and have booked a car. It has $300 cheaper than picking it up in the city! Will probably try the express bus and taxi to get to the Hilton. Since we are arriving fairly late we will be looking for someplace close to eat where you don't need a reservation. Is there any reasonably priced pubs or Italian places that we could walk to?
> 
> Also for anyone who has stayed at the Hilton Club what type of appetizers do they serve in the evening?
> 
> Lynn



Lynn, after you check in to the HC, walk 1 block up the Street to the Carnegie Deli on 7th Ave and 55th St.  It's open til 2am, has awesome food and is a NY landmark (and is cash only).  Huge menu of classic deli foods but try the Pastrami sandwich and the cheesecake for sure!  Have a great trip.
Brian


----------



## Conan (Jun 3, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> No, but if you want you can buy your ticket ahead of time if you like - but really not necessary - just buy your ticket in the station before you board the train.
> 
> http://as0.mta.info/mnr/schedules/sched_form.cfm
> 
> ...



If you're age 65 or over, a Senior ticket is half price.


----------

